# Dry hopping Amarillo in Amber ale



## beercus (6/7/14)

Put 23L of Amber ale into fermenter today. It was hopped with Willamette at 60 and 15 mins and then no chilled.

The recipe was to add 20g of Amarillo at 0mins. I held this back and thought to dry hop it.

After much reading there seems to be many dry hopping protocols.

Questions: 
1. Is 20g enough? Should I get some more?
2. Which day to add, during fermentation, after? I was thinking about day 4ish seeing how the ferment goes
3. Want to use a coffee plunger to make hop tea. Steep in boiling water for 15 mins, add and then steep again?

Thoughts?

Cheers

Beercus


----------



## mrsupraboy (6/7/14)

Add towards the end mate. Maybe day 5 or onwards. Try 20grams and see how u go. Taste it the next time add more or less and compare. The only way Ur gonna know is through trial and error. Dry hopping u don't do anything to the hops but lob them straight into the fermenter. It will give u a grassy taste.


----------



## beercus (6/7/14)

So forget the hop tea and just chuck the pellets in around day 5?


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (7/7/14)

Hop tea will give you more bitterness than the aroma and flavour your aiming for so just dry hop, wait for fermentation to slow then chuck them into the fermenter, this way you still have CO2 being produced and a good blanket over the wort which will lesson the risk of infection, 
also don't open the lid and have a good stare just crack it and drop them in gently to avoid too much disturbance and splashing


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/7/14)

beercus said:


> Questions:
> 1. Is 20g enough? Should I get some more?
> 2. Which day to add, during fermentation, after? I was thinking about day 4ish seeing how the ferment goes
> 3. Want to use a coffee plunger to make hop tea. Steep in boiling water for 15 mins, add and then steep again?
> ...


1. For an amber ale 1-2g per litre for dry hopping is a good amount. I think certain varieties really complement the grain bill. It really depends if you want it slightly hoppy or if you want it more aggressive like a west coast amber.
2. 4-5th day into fermentation is a good time to add it. Most of the fermentation has finished but still active.
3. My experience with hop teas was questionable. I found I got a great aroma kick that only lasted a week then faded. I achieve the same thing now a big cube hop addition and a dry hop addition. The aroma hangs around much longer.

For the french press I used this method by argon in post 4 of this thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/57676-can-you-hop-post-fermentation/


----------

